# EMPowerplus



## dreamingoflife (Oct 22, 2006)

I ran upon this supplement on the web and a lot of people are talking positively about this product. The main thing I see it cures is bipolar disorder, though not just limited to helping only bipolar people. I don't have bipolar but I am sure it couldn't hurt to try it. Basically what is in the pill is a bunch of different vitamins. Not sure how it's any different than just taking vitamins but a lot of people swear by it. If it really does cure people like they claim then I am all ready to buy it now but I know there are more gimmicks than facts when it comes to helping people with mental disorders which is why i haven't bought any yet. Just wondering if anyone has tried this and what your results were.


----------



## pancake (Nov 26, 2009)

Here is a quick google in case you hadn't yet. Hadn't heard of it before.

Google randomness:

Blogpost about the company producing the stuff in Federal Courts (Canada) Claiming Constitutional Breach:
http://canadianactivist.blogspot.com/2009/10/truehope-challenges-health-canada-in_26.html
Some message board (Canada):
http://iambipolar.ca/forum/viewtopic.php?id=2&p=2
Study on bipolar kids on a business site:
http://www.allbusiness.com/medicine-health/diseases-disorders-mental-illness/13082867-1.html

All seems to be bipolar related.


----------



## opie37060 (Jan 9, 2010)

I went on the website to empowerplus and read the ingredients and nothing seemed spectacular about this...i have everything in my Alive whole multivitamin and much more .....


----------



## dreamingoflife (Oct 22, 2006)

opie37060 said:


> I went on the website to empowerplus and read the ingredients and nothing seemed spectacular about this...i have everything in my Alive whole multivitamin and much more .....


That's what I was thinking. I guess it's a bunch of hype about a product to boost sales for it.


----------

